# 2001 tt roadster 225 quattro 25k miles fsh



## lumley mag

have been a member for a while now due to work commitments have only done 200 miles since 2017 ;looking for advice on selling my car to someone who will cherish it as it should be


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, As you haven't been a regular user of the TTF you don't have access to the Market Place or PMs.
As you are selling the TT I don't expect you require TTF stickers now. I have PMd you
For Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------

